# Wrench Size for Tranny B/U Switch?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Anybody know what size that hex on the T56 tranny backup switch is? I need to top off my transmission fluid after removing the B&M leak-o-matic and all I know is that it's a bigger size than what I got...

Thanks!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Disregard- Got it.

For the record it's a 22mm.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's a 22mm Bob..... sorry about the late reply.:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> It's a 22mm Bob..... sorry about the late reply.:willy:



yeah good job Steve. You were able to answer him 6 hours after he typed the answer. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: 

Oh...and Steve-- The set screw for the "regular" filler plug can be opened with a 3/8" socket drive.

Just sayin'.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: what a bunch of smartasses, aren't we.....:lol:


----------

